

The Ultimate Guide to Health and Fitness for Busy Entrepreneurs - jaworrom
https://gumroad.com/l/bodyhacked

======
dredmorbius
Straight-up spam.

Reddit's /r/fitness, its FAQ, _Starting Strength_ , and _The New Rules of
Lifting_ (men or women) are a damned good start.

~~~
jaworrom
How is this spam? Hacker News caters to start-up entrepreneurs and
programmers, my core audience.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
And if 'your audience' were at a funeral, would it be OK to advertise to them
there?

This is not the forum for advertisements.

~~~
jaworrom
Well I guess when you look at it that way, it makes sense. Sometimes it helps
to have a swift kick in the ass :)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Not to worry! Just write it as a request for input or feedback - this is all
about startups.

